# What age do i say 'enough is enough'



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Its been a while since i have been here. I hope u are all well ... xx

I have a quick question! Or more - i would like your opinion ...

I am 41 and already have done IVF 3 times and ICSI the once. 

All were bfn's apart from our 3rd go, but it sadly resulted in a m/c @ 8 weeks.

After our 4th go, we decided to 'give up' and look into adoption. We applied for adoption and read all the info pack, but my heart isnt in adoption, i want to 'try again' before we deff go down that route. I know we cant proceed with the adoption should we still want to try again with IVF.

As i am 41 i wanted to find out what u ladies thought about this. Should we just 'give up' and accept we will never have a child of our own, or should we keep fighting ... 

Here are the jist of my other cycles...

1st ivf 2006(Origin) - 12 eggs = bfn
2nd ivf 2008(different drugs @ the royal) - 1 egg = bfn 
3rd ivf 2008(Origin) - 15 eggs - 5xfert = BFP (no HB @ 8 wks scan)
April 2008 - Hysteroscopy @ private clinic - all clear
4th icsi 2008 (Origin) - 5 eggs - 3xfert = bfn
In all the times i have been at Origin, my drugs have always been the same 300iu gonal f. 
I have asked if we go again to do the short protocol and start stimms on day 1 of period, this way its more natural, and also i asked for drugs to be upped as the last go we only had 5 eggs - but had either an egg or a cyst showing at last scan which was 5cm. (this was eating the drugs hense the less eggs than normal) 
At our follow up Sami couldnt tell us if it was a cyst or if he had an egg from it, onlly that he drained it!!!

Your honest advise please ladies .... what would you do


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

keep going. Simple as that. The average is 4 goes but lots of girls need to go more often.


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Is there anything i can do to increase my chances??


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I can only tell you my personal circumstances.  I am currently on my 5th ISCI and would keep going until my consultant told me that it was not worth it - as he knows me and my personal circumstances - and each person different.  You can see from my signature that my egg quality is very low.  

Some of the things we have looked at is:
Having hyseroscopy before tx to remove endo.
Taking steroids for immunity.
Taking Clexane to help protect against MC.
Taking DHEA - (I was thinking about doing if this next if TX doesn't work)
  
In the end his view was it's a lot down to luck and you have to work with what you have not compare yourself to others (I get max 5 eggs while others get 15+).  

I can't tell you if my latest tx has worked as I'm waiting for viability scan but am really hoping so - as I'd love my little 2 cell, 2 day outsider to be the miracle that proved lots of people wrong - I really hope your dreams come true in 2010 too.  

Reb


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Becky i'm 41 nearly 42 and i've had 3 icsi's.  The last one has resulted in my pregnancy which i am thrilled about.  Hope this has helped, keep going until you can't


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm still going and 41 1/2 although now using DE's not my own, I know ladies who didn't even start until 44
L x


----------



## largie100 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had my 5th try IVF at 42 and we had a DD in May this year. I took the advice from consultant who said if we wanted to add to our family DEIVF was the best choice due to higher FSH levels and poor quantity and quality. We decided to give it one last shot and were blessed that it worked. 5 goes, alot of money and alot of stress but two beautiful children means every second was absolutely worth it.  Hope this helps, stay positive there is always a way through... x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

My friend aged 47 was successful on her 7th attempt. (presumably DE, BUT SHE HAS NEVER SAID)


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Becky

I'd say go for DE to increase your chances.

With a donor under 30 years old your chances are 29% ( about 1 in 3)

At 45 years old chances are 0.8%  ( about 1 in 100).

I got these stats on this website, cannot remember where but think it was on the home page.

I'd also say go for blasts if able to, as this increases the chance of success.

I had 2 previous attempts of ICSI using my own eggs at just over 40 years oldit was only on my first attempt using a donor i got a BFP.


----------

